# Un voto al mercato del Milan 2016/2017.



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Con l'arrivo di Mati Fernandez si è chiuso il mercato del Milan 2016/2017. Un mercato tristissimo, forse il peggiore di sempre.

Acquisti: Gomez, Lapadula, Vangioni, Sosa, Pasalic, Fernandez.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2016)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

2 - Ci servivano un difensore centrale affermato e non è arrivato, un centrocampista serio e non è arrivato, un esterno d'attacco e non è arrivato. Partendo da 0 do 2 solo perché su Gomez e Lapadula voglio riservarmi di dare un giudizio. Il resto o non è nostro o è pattume conclamato.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Voto 0.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2016)

Ho messo 3 ma avrei dato 4. Salvo solo Lapadula, per il resto anche se c'erano pochi soldi li ha spesi male e non è riuscito a ricavare nulla dalle uscite.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2016)

5, 6, 8 e 10 sono messi per ironia ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

Abbiamo dei centrali difensivi DA BRIVIDO. Una cosa abominevole, raccapricciante, uno schifo inaudito...


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo di Mati Fernandez si è chiuso il mercato del Milan 2016/2017. Un mercato tristissimo, forse il peggiore di sempre.
> 
> Acquisti: Gomez, Lapadula, Vangioni, Sosa, Pasalic, Fernandez.


Il fatto incredibile è che oltre ad essere nomi mediocri, alcuni sono anche inutili.

Inutile è Lapadula, coperto da Bacca, L Adriano ed anche Niang che può fare la punta.
Inutile Vangioni

Sosa e Fernandez sono due doppioni, entrambi 30enni e non danno garanzie di rendimento nè a livello tattico

Pasalic è tutto da provare e comunque prestito secco, formula assurda

Gomez utile, e infatti è già titolare, ma Montella aveva bisogno di Musacchio, altra cosa ma anche più indicato per il gioco dell'allenatore.

La juventus col solo pjanic o l'inter col solo joao mario hanno preso un giocatore migliore di sta gente messa insieme, presa per disperazione.

Voto 0.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2016)

Voto 1, perchè Balotelli non è rimasto e quindi aumento di un voto.

Nel sondaggio voto 0 perchè 1 non è previsto, e 3 è troppo alto.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2016)

9 per le cessioni, peccato pre il rinnovo di montolivo
0 per gli acquisti 
Media 4.5


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voto 1, perchè Balotelli non è rimasto e quindi aumento di un voto.
> 
> Nel sondaggio voto 0 perchè 1 non è previsto, e 3 è troppo alto.



Mi accodo a Toby


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2016)

3


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (31 Agosto 2016)

Voto 10. 

Grandissime planate del Condor. 

Avrei messo 11 con l'arrivo di Fabregas che purtroppo è rimasto in Inghilterra per colpa di Montella che ha preferito Mati.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2016)

1
Non dico 0, perchè fortunatamente galliani è stato frenato nei suoi polpettoni. Non oso immaginare cosa avrebbe fatto con un budget più alto.
Comunque un disastro, sia per i nomi arrivati, che per come sono arrivati.
Lapadula a 10 milioni. Tralasciando il giudizio sul valore del calciatore, che a mio avviso in A faticherebbe anche con una neopromossa, vai a spendere quasi metà del budget stagionale nell'unico ruolo in cui sei coperto.
Vangioni è già un desaparecido.
Sosa e Gomez sono due polpettoni arrivati grazie a un pregiudicato appena uscito dai domiciliari.
Pasalic è un tipo di operazione che ormai neanche le provinciali fanno più, ed è arrivato grazie a Pastorello, visto che galliani dubito lo conoscesse.
Mati è la ciliegina sulla torta. Un ultratrentenne scaricato come spazzatura dalla Fiorentina e strappato alla concorrenza del Cagliari.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Voto 10.
> 
> Grandissime planate del Condor.
> 
> Avrei messo 11 con l'arrivo di Fabregas che purtroppo è rimasto in Inghilterra per colpa di Montella che ha preferito Mati.



Ah ecco, mi sembrava il voto di un troll ahahah


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> 9 per le cessioni, peccato pre il rinnovo di montolivo
> 0 per gli acquisti
> Media 4.5


9 alle cessioni lo darei se fossero riusciti a guadagnare 100mln da bacca+romagnoli o robe simili.

Sbarazzarsi dei vari esuberi tipo Matri, Diego Lopez e Menez sono operazioni standard che fanno tutte le squadre


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 9 alle cessioni lo darei se fossero riusciti a guadagnare 100mln da bacca+romagnoli o robe simili.
> 
> Sbarazzarsi dei vari esuberi tipo Matri, Diego Lopez e Menez sono operazioni standard che fanno tutte le squadre



Beh, dimentichi che è riuscito a piazzare i Degrado Brothers


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Agosto 2016)

Cerco di essere il più obbiettivo possibile nel giudicare il mercato del Milan anche se quando c'è di mezzo Galliani mi viene difficile
Gli riconosco le difficoltà trovate....operare senza avere fondi non è facile
Ma come al solito si è dimostrato privo di idee e coerenza...prendiamo il caso Betancur-Sosa...si punta un giovane di prospettiva...una scommessa che vista la situazione mi sento di avvalorare...ma una volta saltata la trattativa che fa?...ripiega su un trentenne che ha fallito in tutte le opportunità che ha avuto in squadre di rango...era così difficile trovare un profilo simile a quello del giovanotto?
Per Galliani probabilmente si...e poi questa sospetta ed improvvisa preferenza per il Sudamerica...sarà un caso?...per me no...quest'anno il Condor ha trovato un nuovo ''imbeccatore''...che ovviamente fa i suoi interessi e rifila ''pacchi'' al malcapitato di turno
Potrei continuare con le altre operazioni illogiche ma inutile ripeterle quando si conoscono a memoria 
In conclusione...voto 3...Galliani è rimasto Galliani...e pensare che fosse cambiato quest'anno è un insulto alla propria intelligenza


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2016)

Nessuna delle necessità della squadra è stata coperta e la quasi totalità degli acquisti puzza di polpetta,specialmente la tragica (sotto tutti i punti di vista) operazione Sosa.
Salviamo solo Gomez,che potrebbe rivelarsi un acquisto di prospettiva,ed in parte Lapadula,che è da verificare in A.

Voto 3.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Beh, dimentichi che è riuscito a piazzare i Degrado Brothers


giusto per la felicità allora  

l'anno in cui la Roma ha venduto Bertolacci per venti milioni di euro, quella è una cessione di immenso valore


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2016)

7.5M buttati in un ruolo in cui siamo coperti (Lapadula), 7.5M inspiegabili per Sosa, altri 7 per un difensore ritenuto grezzo dallo stesso allenatore. Giocatori venduti ricavando zero euro. Insomma un mercato casuale, come al solito.

In relazione ai soldi a disposizione, 3. 

In assoluto, 0. Squadra da ottavo posto nella passata stagione e nessun titolare acquistato. Grazie Presidente per il tuo sacrificio


----------



## medjai (31 Agosto 2016)

Assolutamente 0. Non abbiamo migliorato niente di quello che avevamo. E c'erano tantissime cose per migliorare.

- Lapadula: Non è migliore di nessun attacante e abbiamo spesso 10M.
- Gómez: Non migliora per ora a nessun diffensore. Soltanto a Vergara perche non è nè un calciatore.
- Sosa: Migliora a Poli, Kucka e Montolivo ma ha 31 anni e abbiamo spesso 10M. Acquisto folle. 
- Vangioni: 30 anni, prima volta in Europa e non sa diffendere.
- Mati Fernández: Migliora un po quello che c'è ma non è quello che bisognamo
- Pasalic: Giovane in prestito secco e mezzo rotto. Non sapiamo le sue condizioni. 

Senza dubbio è il peggior mercato che ho visto del Milan nella mia vita. Non soltanto per i giocatori, che si. Ma perche altri mercati abbiamo fatto acquisti pesimi, ma almeno in squadra c'erano gente come Seedorf, Pirlo, Nesta, Maldini, etc. Adesso? Abbiamo una squadra di cessi e gli acquisti sono ancora peggio...


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Agosto 2016)

ci serviva una societa' nuova ..... e non e' arrivata.

acquisti ad minkiam .... e vorrei conoscere personalmente chi li ha condivisi tra nuova e vecchia societa' ....

sono schifato 

voto 3


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2016)

Chi ha messo 10?


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2016)

Analizzo solo gli acquisti fatti...

Gomez giovane si dice di prospettiva
Lapadula se cediamo adriano, come riserva non è male
Vangioni via quanto prima
Sosa l'anno prossimo con un solo anno di contratto bisogna mandarlo via o farà la riserva
Pasalic in prestito vabbè
Fernandez in prestito vabbè

a gennaio/giugno almeno un esterno di difesa,un centrale,tre centrocampisti un esterno d'attacco.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (31 Agosto 2016)

zero è anche troppo alto.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2016)

0 il peggiore di sempre , ha dato il peggio del peggio


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2016)

3.


----------



## Zani (31 Agosto 2016)

3 Perche ci siamo Lapdula è un giocatore come minimo discreto, Gomez ha potenziale e Mati è un miglioramento rispetto il marciume del centrocampo attuale. Rimane il fatto che si potesse fare moooolto di più nonostante il budget limitato


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2016)

L'anno scorso avevo dato 1, quest'anno non posso non dare 0. Ma, per onestà intellettuale, va detto che stavolta le colpe sono in buona parte anche di Berlusconi, al contrario della scorsa estate in cui erano esclusivamente di Galliani.


----------



## Tahva (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo di Mati Fernandez si è chiuso il mercato del Milan 2016/2017. Un mercato tristissimo, forse il peggiore di sempre.
> 
> Acquisti: Gomez, Lapadula, Vangioni, Sosa, Pasalic, Fernandez.



Ora ricordiamoci tutti i nomi che, per propaganda o incompetenza, ci hanno accostato—da Nasri a Izco, passando per Ramsey, Fabregas, Ibrahimovic, Musacchio, Mustafi, Benatia, Badelj, Pjaca, Borja Valero. E sono solo i primi che mi sono ritornati in mente.

Vediamo il lato positivo: addio Condor, a mai più.


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2016)

Ho votato 3 solo perché abbiamo trattenuto Suso, per il quale ho buone sensazioni quest'anno.

Per il resto, l'apoteosi del nonsense, dellàincompetenza e della malafede.


----------



## Mr. Canà (31 Agosto 2016)

Voto 3. Come già detto, seppur con un budget ridotto i soldi sono stati spesi male. Zero programmazione come sempre, totale incapaci`ta di piazzare i nostri esuberi pur in un mercato in cui mezze pippe sono state vendute a peso d'oro. 

Anche senza toccare Romagnoli e Bacca si sarebbe potuto far cassa con i vari Luiz Adriano, Poli, Kucka, De Sciglio, Paletta, Gabriel, Diego Lopez, che pur avevano mercato. Queste cessioni, unite al ridicolo budget da 15M avrebbero potuto portare ai 3-4 giocatori funzionali al gioco dell'allenatore. Invece si è puntato su una scommessa (seppur promettente) come Gomez, un emerito sconosciuto come Vangioni (dacci oggi il nostro parametro zero quotidiano), un giocatore che era da prendere 10 anni fa (Mati Fernandez) e uno (Sosa) che, seppur non mi sento di bocciare del tutto, non è funzionale al gioco di Montella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

0: un non-mercato.


----------



## bonvo74 (31 Agosto 2016)

Per me è da 4, non essendo presente il 4 voto 3, 5 mi sembra veramente troppo


----------



## bonvo74 (31 Agosto 2016)

Ma chi ha votato 10 trolla?


----------



## alcyppa (31 Agosto 2016)

0, per il semplice motivo che il Milan NON ha fatto mercato.


Il mercato è stato fatto da e per Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2016)

non c'è stato mercato e lo si sapeva
giudicheremo da gennaio


----------



## Doc55 (1 Settembre 2016)

Peggio di così difficile ipotizzare; Vangioni temo inutile; Lapadula avrebbe avuto un senso solo se si fosse venduto Bacca o Luiz Adriano, Gomez grezzo tutto da scoprire, Sosa a 7milioni di euro e' una follia specie se poi prendi quasi gratia Mati Fernaendez. Paradossalmente l' unico acquisto, prospetticamente utile, sarebbe stato Palinic ma,per essere sicuri di non sbagliare, in prestito secco con solo diritto di prelazione.
Voto 1 ma solo perché' almeno per un anno non vedremo Diego Lopez, al' ultimo Baelotelli, Mexes, Diego Lopez e so on!!!!


----------



## Victorss (1 Settembre 2016)

Lapadula giocatore molto interessante
Gomez difensore interessante di prospettiva
Bene aver ceduto qualche cesso con mega stipendio.
Voto 3. Il mercato più brutto da quando sono tifoso del Milan.


----------



## Sand (1 Settembre 2016)

Salvo solo Gomez, che mi piace, ma avrei preso come riserva.
Il resto non è semplice incompetenza ma malafede, non voto perché non ci sono i numeri negativi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2016)

Non ci sono i numeri con la virgola?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2016)

0


----------



## Sand (1 Settembre 2016)

Unici meriti non aver trattenuto Boateng e Balotelli, e l'essersi scampati Ranocchia ed Hernanes.
Allora lo 0 se lo meritano dai.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2016)

Il miglior dirigente al mondo ha avuto bisogno dell'aiuto di un radiato / squalificato per prendere dei cessi........0


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Settembre 2016)

Il vero mercato è stato non vendere nessuno di importante (bacca, donnarumma, romagnoli) che di questi tempi è una conquista.


----------



## koti (1 Settembre 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il vero mercato è stato non vendere nessuno di importante (bacca, donnarumma, romagnoli) che di questi tempi è una conquista.


Questo è il motivo per cui ho messo 3 e non 0.


----------



## Tobi (1 Settembre 2016)

Servivano 1 centrale forte da affiancare a romagnoli, 2 centrocampisti forti tecnicamente e 1 esterno destro.


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2016)

Ho messo 3 perché mi sembra più "cattivo" di 0, magari qualcun pensa sia ironia. Vergogna


----------



## osvaldobusatti (1 Settembre 2016)

Ho messo 0. Però dovrebbe essere uno 0+.
Ciò in considerazione del fatto che ci dovremmo essere tolti dalle balle il Condorasino.
Ma per questo attendo quanto meno il versamento degli 85 Mln, che confermerebbe la volontà di acquistare il Milan da parte cinese.
Sulla quale nutro ancora qualche dubbio.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (1 Settembre 2016)

Il canto del cigno, mercato da neopromossa, nonchè il peggiore dell'era Berlusconi che io ricordi. Il mio voto è 0.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2016)

Che dire? i pagliacci Berlusconi/Fininvest avevano già stabilito di non mettere una lira, cosa inaccettabile anche di fronte alla prossima vendita, considerando poi i tanti soldi che comunque si metteranno in tasca.
Non dico amore ma almeno rispetto per tifosi e Milan: voto 0

Galliani aveva in compito di provare a prendere qualche puntello con i ricavato del tanto pattume cedibile,
tolto l'incasso per El Sha non è riuscito a piazzare nessuno a pagamento, Bacca che che se ne dica c'era tutta l'intenzione di cederlo,
e con lui anche L. Adriano, Honda, D Lopez. voto 0

Gli arrivi:

Lapadula bel colpo, occorre vedere il suo impatto in serie A, non credo fosse il sostituto di Bacca, quello era Pavoletti.
Gli altri fondamentalmente non li conosco e aspetto a dare un giudizio, magari qualcuno può stupire, penso a Pasalic.

Di certo non sono arrivate certezze, son stati presi ancora doppioni e la rosa e trasbordante in alcuni ruoli e drammaticamente scoperta in altri. voto 3 per Lapadula e per uno spogliatoio all'apparenza più sano oltre all'arrivo di Montella.

Ora che si togliesse fuori dalle @@ tutta la dirigenza, arriverderci a mai più e grazie per tutto il pesce.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Settembre 2016)

5 tendente al 5.5


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2016)

Voto: 0

Al di là dei nomi è stato qualcosa di imbarazzante, un misto di menefreghismo e approssimazione imbarazzanti..
Pesci in faccia presi da tutti, trattative allestite come dei barboni, Ad spiaggiato 3 mesi ad ibiza a farsi i selfie e le cene, vecchia proprietà inesistente, quella nuova che (conoscendo fester) decide di non anticipare manco un tozzo di pane, intrallazzi con gente squalificata, allenatore palesemente deluso e preso in giro, squadra ancora una volta non rafforzata, con i soliti difetti..
Mancava giusto la figuraccia per prendere uno scarto della fiorentina soffiandolo al Cagliari (come sempre perché ci siamo svegliati alle ore 20:00, dopo l'apericena, del 31/08)..

Direi che fester ha chiuso la carriera degnamente..da incapace quale è sempre stato


----------



## kipstar (1 Settembre 2016)

ho dato 3. Era troppo facile dare 0.... probabilmente al netto della delusione poteva essere un 4,5. In realtà dal mio punto di vista non sono stati presi giocatori nei ruoli scoperti. Manca da anni un metronomo di centrocampo alla biglia per intenderci. Servirebbe un centrale di difesa di spessore da alternare con gli altri e magari un giocatore di qualità tra le linee avversarie....e poi se proprio avanzasse anche un terzino di spinta che salta l'uomo...

di mezze punte ,mezze ali o ali ne abbiamo a iosa ... io proverei a giocare con il 4-2-3-1 però l'impostazione del gioco in quel modulo prevede che i difensori abbiano grandi qualità di palleggio perché devono loro impostare l'azione ... 

il 4 3 3 ha il pregio di coprire equamente il campo e quindi rende più facie la manovra e i movimenti...però allo stesso tempo è il modulo che più si presta allo "spaccamento" della squadra in campo ... 

non lo so ... tanto comunque è inutile ragionarci credo che siamo comunque mal assortiti ... poi magari il mister fa il miracolo....


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Settembre 2016)

voto 3 nella speranza che pasalic e mati possano dare quel pizzico di qualità che manca totalmente


----------



## Aldo Boffi (1 Settembre 2016)

Il mio voto è 3. Il risultato pratico di questo mercato è che il 'gap' nei confronti delle squadre che nel campionato scorso ci sono arrivate davanti si è allargato. Nonostante io abbia fiducia in Montella e nel tentativo, almeno, di avere 'un gioco' (sono altri a dire 'il risultato è l'unica cosa che conta') per come la vedo, siamo arrivati settimi l'anno scorso e lì intorno arriveremo anche quest'anno, a meno che a gennaio non si cambi radicalmente.


----------



## Coripra (1 Settembre 2016)

un applauso al troll che ha messo 10 

Da parte mia un 3 solo per Gomez e Lappa, due riserve che ci potevano stare.
Pasalic in prestito secco non lo giudico un acquisto.
Peccato manchino i titolari.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2016)

Gestito male dall'inizio alla fine, voto 0!!!
L'acquisto di lapadula era palesemente legato alla partenza di qualche attaccante (Bacca??) . Partenza che non ci è mai stata, che non ha portato un euro e che,anzi, ha creato solo affollamento nel reparto offensivo.
Una volta dilapidato metà budget per un ruolo che non ne aveva bisogno , gli altri movimenti sono solo tentativi vani e disperati di apportare qualcosa di valido tecnicamente a questa rosa.
Ho grossi dubbi ci si sia riusciti. 
La collaborazione con il signor cosentino infanga poi pesantemente l'immagine della nostra società. Il voto non può che essere zero per un personaggio, il geometra, che ormai è come uno che scrive che con la macchina da scrivere(senza nulla togliere alla 'magia' dell'oggetto) ai tempi di android.
Vecchio, antico, superato, ridicolo, senza la minima conoscenza calcistica ma capace di muoversi solo per consigli di amici o presunti tali.


----------



## Il Genio (1 Settembre 2016)

0
Di stima

Era l'anno buono per combinare qualcosa di buono, per davvero, perché tanto le conseguenze non si sarebbero ripercosse su di lui.

Alludo ad un paio di cessioni che ci avrebbero garantito un gruzzolo per fare una squadra discreta, tanto in CL è impossibile andarci comunque.

Bacca 30
Romagnoli 35 (40 -5 alla Roma)
De Sciglio 25
Honda 5/6

Un centinaio di cocuzze, mica pochi, per prendere 4 giocatori:

Musacchio 25/30
Caio 15
Paredes 20
El Ghazi 10/15

E ne avanzavano pure, guarda un po', fermo restando gli acquisti comunque arrivati


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2016)

Voto 3. Mercato in uscita discreto, ma solo perchè a molti scadeva il contratto. Scandaloso il rinnovo a 6 lordi a Montolivo.
Capitolo difesa: manca un centrale di livello da affiancare a Romagnoli.
Capitolo centrocampo: manca un regista/mediano davanti la difesa ed una mezzala di qualità oltre a Jack (Mati è mediocre). Scandalosa l'affannosa ricerca del colpo in tal zona nell'ultimo giorno. 
Capitolo Attacco: sovrabbondanza di punte centrali, con solo 2 attaccanti esterni più il poliedrico Jack.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> un applauso al troll che ha messo 10
> 
> Da parte mia un 3 solo per Gomez e Lappa, due riserve che ci potevano stare.
> Pasalic in prestito secco non lo giudico un acquisto.
> Peccato manchino i titolari.



*A mio parere il troll è chi ha messo 6*, il 10 è un voto chiaramente ironico che ero tentato di dare anch'io,
in fin dei conti Galliani non ci ha fatto mancare nulla, ha dato il meglio del suo conosciuto repertorio.


----------



## Coripra (1 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *A mio parere il troll è chi ha messo 6*, il 10 è un voto chiaramente ironico che ero tentato di dare anch'io,
> in fin dei conti Galliani non ci ha fatto mancare nulla, ha dato il meglio del suo conosciuto repertorio.



Ma sai che l'ho pensato anch'io? 
Forse il 6 può essere letto inserito nel contesto del passaggio di proprietà (vabbè... resta 3)


----------



## koti (1 Settembre 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Il canto del cigno, mercato da neopromossa, *nonchè il peggiore dell'era Berlusconi che io ricordi*. Il mio voto è 0.


Nah, questo mercato fa schifo ma non è neanche lontanamente il peggiore in assoluto. L'anno in cui abbiamo venduto Ibra e Thiago sostituendoli con nessuno fu dieci volte peggio. Che incubo. Ma pure Oliveira per Sheva o la cessione di Kakà. Poi perlomeno adesso c'è la scusa di essere in una fase di transizione societaria.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Nah, questo mercato fa schifo ma non è neanche lontanamente il peggiore in assoluto. L'anno in cui abbiamo venduto Ibra e Thiago sostituendoli con nessuno fu dieci volte peggio. Che incubo. Ma pure Oliveira per Sheva o la cessione di Kakà. Poi perlomeno adesso c'è la scusa di essere in una fase di transizione societaria.



Concordo in pieno, anche perchè probabilmente sono arrivati tanti mezzi giocatori, ma almeno passano per tecnici,
nulla a che vedere con i fabbri scarponi che ci siamo dovuti sorbire certi anni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2016)

Voto 3 e sono stato generoso.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2016)

Ho dato 3, un mercato imbarazzante, il peggiore di sempre.

Speriamo sia veramente il capolinea con questo scempio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2016)

Il (non) mercato dello schifo.


----------



## ps18ps (1 Settembre 2016)

voto 3 anche per me. e l'emblema dello schifo di mercato fatto nelle sessioni precedenti sono le cessioni dove non abbiamo ottenuto niente tranna che dal faraone


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2016)

Anch'io ho votato 3. 
Se al posto di Lapadula fosse arrivato Pavoletti, avrei dato zero.


----------



## braungioxe (1 Settembre 2016)

era bello quando c'erano 9 campioni in campo e a quel punto 2 calciatori di prospettiva li potevi rischiare,tanto si vinceva lo stesso,poi se questi venivano confermati dopo qualche anno ci sarebbe stato il ricambio con altri 2.Poi se uno falliva bastava cambiare solo quello,un investimento singolo ma importante...questo si chiama blocco ed è quello che ci hanno sparafleshato da quel maledetto 2012 da quando ci hanno smantellato una storia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2016)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> era bello quando c'erano 9 campioni in campo e a quel punto 2 calciatori di prospettiva li potevi rischiare,tanto si vinceva lo stesso,poi se questi venivano confermati dopo qualche anno ci sarebbe stato il ricambio con altri 2.Poi se uno falliva bastava cambiare solo quello,un investimento singolo ma importante...questo si chiama blocco ed è quello che ci hanno sparafleshato da quel maledetto 2012 da quando ci hanno smantellato una storia



Assolutamente si, con Ibra e T. Silva eravamo ancor oggi di un altro livello con qualsiasi giocatori gli avessero affiancato,
alla fine avremmo fatturato di più e avremmo avuto un bilancio economico migliore anche con i loro ingaggi spropositati.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Settembre 2016)

Avrei voluto mettere 4 ma non c'è, ripiego quindi sul 3 come grave insufficienza.

Vediamo un po':
-Vangioni oggetto misterioso, acquisto alla Condor. Avevamo già due calciatori (Antonelli e De Sciglio) che possono giocare nella sua posizione, più eventualmente Calabria. Non vedo davvero la logica che ha portato all'acquisto.
-Lapadula, scommessa interessante ma in un reparto dove erano già presenti Bacca e Luiz Adriano. In 3 a giocarsi una maglia da titolare. Quasi metà del budget speso dove eravamo già coperti.
-Gomez non lo conosco, ho visto solo la partita contro il Napoli. Per ora non lo giudico.
-Sosa acquisto assolutamente inutile, 7.5 milioni non li valeva nemmeno nel pieno della carriera figuriamoci a 31anni. L'arrivo di Mati Fernandez rende ancora più ridicolo il suo acquisto.
-Fernandez acquisto un po' così, ma considerata la pochissima qualità del nostro centrocampo non mi sento di schifarlo totalmente.
-Pasalic, essendo un prestito secco, non posso considerarlo come acquisto positivo. Viene, tra l'altro, da mesi di inattività e verosimilmente servirà un po' di tempo prima che possa tornare in forma.

Tirando le somme, centrocampo che per l'ennesima stagione lascia a desiderare, assenza di almeno una riserva tra gli esterni d'attacco, pacchetto di difensori centrali niente di che, sovraffollamento tra le punte centrali. Era chiaro fin da subito che Montella avrebbe giocato con il 433 ma la rosa è stata costruita a caso. 

Bravo Condor.


----------



## zlatan (2 Settembre 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Voto 10.
> 
> Grandissime planate del Condor.
> 
> Avrei messo 11 con l'arrivo di Fabregas che purtroppo è rimasto in Inghilterra per colpa di Montella che ha preferito Mati.



Sei ironico spero.....


----------



## zlatan (2 Settembre 2016)

Voto 3.
Non metto zero perchè per fortuna avevamo un sacco di cessi in scadenza o in prestito, quindi ci siamo liberati di un pò di gente. E sono contento di Lapadula. Per il resto uno scempio, con 3 mezzali inutili e panchinare, un terzino che manco i cani hanno voluto, e un centrale che invece aspetto a giudicare ma comunque a noi serviva uno forte ed esperto non un giovanotto di belle speranze.
Ma grazie a Dio dovremmo aver finito con questo scempio....


----------



## zlatan (2 Settembre 2016)

Ma scusate quello che ha messo 10 cosa si è fumato???


----------

